# front hydraulics



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I was thinking of putting out front aux. hydraulics on my 580L so i can put a 4 way plow and 4n1 bucket.Has any one ever converted a case with basic controls to the out front aux hydraulics?


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*How did you get along without it?*

My 580 had the hydraulics from the factory. But I just wanted to comment that the 4-in-1 bucket is one of the most useful items we have. Not only for special jobs, even for day to day stuff that you would never think of using it for. I guess what I'm saying is that unless it is off of the wall expensive, and/or you are thinking about getting rid of the machine, go for it. You will not be disappointed.

However, I would check the cost versus a trade in on a new machine - maybe a good time to upgrade. I just saw some 'M' models on the lot!

Get the factory pistol grip type control. It's like a natural extension of your fist.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

When I got the machine it didn't have one on it but it was in such good shape and the price was right.I really think that the 4n1 is a good tool to have and i would get one on new machine.Can't wait to see the new m series in person only saw it in print.


----------

